# My life



## bandersen (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm searching through forums for simple advice, anything helps. I'm 18 and graduating this month. I had plans to attend post-secondary schooling for computer science. I still can, but I have doubts in what is possible with graduating college in-comparison to what I can do with a jump start to my life in the open world. In hopes of being very successful, I now have thoughts of working up north with a close friend for 2-3 years and building a base in which we can invest into building a business with each other. We're both smart kids, and have vast amounts of aspiration to be successful in life, and not suffer from the dreaded 9-5. If there is anyway you can help in revising my plan to better my future, It would be well appreciated.


----------



## CuriousReader (Apr 3, 2009)

I, for one, believe the post-secondary education is essential and necessary. Other than the program itself, there are lot of intangible things that you get from it, the friends / connections that you make, the way of thinking, the way you approach problems, etc.

Sure, there are few people who lead a very successful life after immediately drop out of education after high school and able to find and build some great ideas or niche markets. But those people are exceptional, and not to say that you are not smart enough or you cant be them, I am just saying that it doesn't always work out as wonderfully as you though.

If I recall correctly, Richard Branson (the Virgin dude) or one of those self made billionaires who built their own fortune after high school - actually gave advice that young people should pursue post secondary education, and if they really want to start off their own business, they should do so on the side.

"We're both smart kids, and have vast amounts of aspiration to be successful in life," - again, not meant to put you down, but not all smart people with aspirations become successful, luck and timing always come into play.

My point is I guess, you really need to think of a back up plan if things dont go your way. You dont want to go north and didnt get much out of it and end up with no degree either. Although, degree doesnt guarantee anything either.


----------



## Jeebs (Jun 1, 2011)

That's great that your taking an interest in these things at such a young age.

Unfortunately I don't have much more than platitudes to offer you since at your age I was too busy screwing up.

- Start investing now, compounding is your friend, even if it's only $25-50/month, since you're not at the top of your earning scale start with your TFSA

- Learn the difference between good and bad debt. Taking out loans to improve your education or to start a business is good. Running up your credit card so you can show your friends your new tv = bad.

- Don't be afraid of failure. If you have a great idea, go with it. Obviously you still need to be smart about it, do your research and plan well but at this stage of your life you can afford to make mistakes but make sure you learn from them.

And last but not least, READ. There is tons of great information out there on any topic. There is a thread in one of these forums of recommended reading material.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

*Go to college or university*. The experience makes you rich, well-rounded and proves to the world you are able to learn. Forget about "working up north with a friend". People who run businesses tend to be smart and well-educated. Yes yes I know someone will attempt to disagree with me by posting an exception, but these situations are the exception, not the rule. At this stage of your life, you need to review the course catalogs and find a program that interests you. Focus on some business or technical courses. You're going to live a life of $10-15 an hour jobs and junky cars if you try to swim against the grain on this. Go to college, get student loans, work the summer jobs and get your life started. If you say you're smart, you need to prove that to the world. The best way to do that is through a formal education/diploma.

I am wondering why you haven't applied and been accepted to college -- don't your school guidance counsellers normally approach the graduating class in the fall or winter to apply for the next school year starting in September? I seem to recall applying in January for a September start (application deadline was March 1?). Acceptance letters normally come in the mail around this time of the year. Unless things have changed. So as things stand now, what concrete plans are in place for September?


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

It's pretty common for young people to take a couple of years between high school and university to test the waters, get some life experience, and do some more thinking about what they really want to do.

You might find at the end of two years that you actually do want to go back to school, or not. But if you're feeling torn now, it's likely your heart won't be in your classes at school because you'll always be wondering "what if." You can always go back to school; it'll set you back of course, but it's not necessary to jump directly from high school to university and if you're not sure what you want to do a few years of reflection and trying your hand at starting something yourself might give you the perspective you need to make a decision that's right for you.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

bandersen said:


> I'm searching through forums for simple advice, anything helps. I'm 18 and graduating this month. I had plans to attend post-secondary schooling for computer science. I still can, but I have doubts in what is possible with graduating college in-comparison to what I can do with a jump start to my life in the open world. In hopes of being very successful, I now have thoughts of working up north with a close friend for 2-3 years and building a base in which we can invest into building a business with each other. We're both smart kids, and have vast amounts of aspiration to be successful in life, and not suffer from the dreaded 9-5. If there is anyway you can help in revising my plan to better my future, It would be well appreciated.


I agree with royal-mail...
It sounds like you are quite quite keen to get out and make your mark in the world of work. Are there any work co-op's that you can take advantage of in your comp sci pgm - that is - work and study? One problem with not doing your education now is that prospect of regretting the decision later. You'll be at a place with young people, having fun, & some with similar aspirations - it's a good time to establish a "network" etc etc


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

is it possible, because you're just graduating now & marking an important educational milestone in your life & it's june yee-haw & summer is here, that you feel that settling down now to hit the books for another 4 years - oh, the horror! - would be a gruesome fate. Like a 4-year prison sentence.

there's an excellent suggestion in this thread to consider work/study programs. Perhaps you might even find one whose work component could take you up north.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

My thoughts are the best things you can do to make your mark in the world is to develop a strong foundation when you are young. Going to school is one of the best things you can do, as that is the ultimate investment - you're investing in yourself. It is one investment that no one else can take away from you. 

It doesn't gaurentee that you'll make it, but it certainly increases your chances. I look as an education as a way to mitigate your risks. There are a few that without an education will do amazingly well, there are many many more that will not do as well. With an education, there are more that will do amazingly well and make there mark, but there will be less (relative to those without an education) that will worst. 

I think the longer you wait, the harder it becomes. I know many that went to the rigs after graduation, with the intent to come back and get their education later. What most of them didn't realize that it is really hard to give up that high paying job to go be a poor starving student. I only know of one who did go back, and he did much better than if he would have stayed. The rest of them, ended up staying, and then when the jobs started to dry up a little, or they were getting to old, or injured, then it was too late to go back to school, so now they are much worst off than if they would have gone to university in the first place. I remember my parents wouldn't let me work in a restaurant or bar when I was in high school, as they felt that the instant gratification of cash tips would be a deterent for me to leave and go to school. They were right, that's what happened to a lot of my friends. 

My advice, is go to school, get an education. This allows you to say that you did it, and move in to your next phase in your life without regrets or looking back. Then right after graduation, don't find a job. Travel, or do what you want to do to make a mark in the world. Again, that would be the time to take the risk. When you don't have to give up a good salary there's less opportunity cost to venture out and try to really make it, but there is still time to recovery if it doesn't work.


----------



## calrest (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah, it could be a true. I certainly agree with your view. 



the-royal-mail said:


> *Go to college or university*. The experience makes you rich, well-rounded and proves to the world you are able to learn. Forget about "working up north with a friend". People who run businesses tend to be smart and well-educated. Yes yes I know someone will attempt to disagree with me by posting an exception, but these situations are the exception, not the rule. At this stage of your life, you need to review the course catalogs and find a program that interests you. Focus on some business or technical courses. You're going to live a life of $10-15 an hour jobs and junky cars if you try to swim against the grain on this. Go to college, get student loans, work the summer jobs and get your life started. If you say you're smart, you need to prove that to the world. The best way to do that is through a formal education/diploma.
> 
> I am wondering why you haven't applied and been accepted to college -- don't your school guidance counsellers normally approach the graduating class in the fall or winter to apply for the next school year starting in September? I seem to recall applying in January for a September start (application deadline was March 1?). Acceptance letters normally come in the mail around this time of the year. Unless things have changed. So as things stand now, what concrete plans are in place for September?


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

My Daughter knew she wanted to go to College or University but was unsure exactly what she wanted to do so she took a job working minimum wage at a grocery chain and that has developed into a full time job(raise + benefits) for her and she is in a union with benefits.The extra year gave her a clearer idea of what she wants to do and also appreciation for manual labor.She will work part time during school and will get hours when she is not in school so her decision to work that year also helps her finance her education.
She has three friends who went off to school with big ideas and all three of them quit after the first semester which cost them thousands .If you have any doubt at all I would say better to wait than dive right in.


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm not sure if you are familiar with Professor Randy Pausch. 
Perhaps you will find some inspiration in his "last lecture".

I highly recommend this must see video.

MB


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm the HR person you are sitting in front of for your dream job.

Your marks are 80's and had job and volunteer work plus doing your secondary education.

On my desk is a person that has mid 90's post secondary never worked did no volunteer work.

Who would you hire.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Oldroe said:


> I'm the HR person you are sitting in front of for your dream job.
> 
> Your marks are 80's and had job and volunteer work plus doing your secondary education.
> 
> ...


The guy with the 80's, job and volunteer work.

Grades don't mean **** unless you're comparing 20% to 80%. And even then, sometimes its all theoretical BS, anyway.

Since this is a money forum - a better question to ask would be:

Would you rather have someone with no university education, but 5 years stock market experience manage your portfolio, OR, someone with a university degree in finance but never dabbled in the market?

I'd go with the guy with the 5 years market experience. 99% gauranteed he will return a shtload more profit than the guy fresh out of theory school.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

If you're the entrepreneurial type your post-secondary years can extend networking opportunities. Maybe you'll find a third co-founder? Some industry events can also substitute for this. The number of business incubators in Toronto is ridiculous, we have a pretty vibrant startup culture. To name a few, CSI, GrowLab, Foundery.is, LeanCoffee, MaRS, OCE, Rogers Ventures. You can find incubators in almost any major city. Waterloo, Ottawa, Montreal, Vancouver. If you have talent and think you have a solid idea that people can use and will pay to use, find an incubator, they will mentor you and help you get financing to execute your business plan.

If not, see what's available at the schools you're considering in terms of initial work opportunities. Paid co-op, internships, etc. Never work for free! Research average salaries for degree earners in your field. Not calculating potential immediate ROI is probably one of peoples BIGGEST mistakes.

Theory can help you analyse situations and think outside the box, I wouldn't discount it completely. Hard skills and specialties are extremely more important though. You shouldn't have to pay for education. I always first educate myself online, there are vast amounts of learning resources available, for example from OCW or Khan Academy. Accreditaion is another story. Though I do have it on good authority that universities are rethinking their position on undergraduate education after finding themselves becoming less relevant in the non-professional job market and leaving alumni with possible debt and a bad taste in their mouth. Most people don't need 4 years of education just to be a paper pusher.

Certain companies will offer financial assistance for education if you're willing to commit yourself to that company later on. But you first have be hired full time, and full time jobs are increasingly rare. My last job was for a financial institution through a temp agency, and as a contractor they took a cut off my pay cheque and gave zero benefits.


----------



## Kim (Jan 10, 2011)

For what it's worth, my 2 cents - you have to be commited to a goal you are keen about in order to make it successfully through a 4 yr program. I jumped straight from HS to Univ and wasted a full yr. Took a year off and worked at a job that I really enjoyed - went back to school and got my degree. 

There is no rush to go directly to Univ. - your young. Enjoy!

PS. But do start saving now, you'll thank yourself later.


----------



## miltiadiss (May 27, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> there's an excellent suggestion in this thread to consider work/study programs.


+1

My advice would be to get into computer science (CS) like you had planned. The most important thing about school isn't the classes but the connections and testing opportunities it gives you. Reach out, work and meet people.

Start a business on the side while you are in school. Your tech degree will be useful!

I find completing university is a good "plan B" for business-minded folk. If SHTF you can always fall back on your education. Btw, just because you finish a degree in CS doesn't mean you have to be a developer/IT person...


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

You need to be focused to make something worthwhile out of post-secondary education.

My friend who has been going to college for 13 years, got an associate's degree in psychology, then decided he was an artist. Now he wants to be a computer animator. Yet, he's no closer to accomplishing any goals than he was 10 years ago. 

He was smart though. He got a job before signing up for college, now he's making $21+ an hour while he goes to school. Get the job, then worry about college, then you can do whatever you want in college because you have the job to fall back on.


----------

